# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Cistus albidus o jara blanca.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros siempre me ha llamado la atención la suavidad que tienen las hojas de esta planta, recuerdo cuando chico nos pasábamos las hojas por la cara y sentíamos algo parecido al terciopelo.
He intentado saber a que se debía dicha suavidad y por lo que he podido ver está compuesta su borra por miles de pequeñas estrellas con numerosos brazos.

Las fotos.









Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Azuer (26-dic-2013),F. Lázaro (26-dic-2013),HUESITO (27-dic-2013),Los terrines (26-dic-2013),perdiguera (26-dic-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches sigo con este tema de la borra de Cistus albidus o jara blanca estas fotos están realizadas a través del microscopio biológico.  





En esta foto se puede ver las estrellas teñidas con azul de metileno aunque no toman el color muy bien pienso que una de las características que tienen es su impermeabilidad.

----------

Azuer (26-dic-2013),ben-amar (26-dic-2013),HUESITO (27-dic-2013),Los terrines (26-dic-2013),perdiguera (27-dic-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Increíble lo que vemos a simple vista, y lo que vemos con un microscopio... dos mundos diferentes  :EEK!: 

Gracias frfmfrfm por todo lo que nos enseñas  :Smile:

----------

frfmfrfm (26-dic-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias compañero lo mismo digo yo de ti.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros para seguir con el tema me propuse separar una de estas estrella para observar al micro, utilicé un pincel para separarlas y este es el resultado.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (28-dic-2013),Los terrines (27-dic-2013),perdiguera (28-dic-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Hola de nuevo, vuelvo a subir unas fotos de las estrellas del envés de la hoja de Cistus albidus.






Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (30-dic-2013),perdiguera (01-ene-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno sigo con este tema, ha dado un cambio radical como casi siempre, sobo un vídeo de una colonia de ácaros que vive en la borra de estas hojas de Cistus, ya he podido comprobar que tanto en el envés de las hojas de Quercus como de esta especie de Cistus están colonizadas por ácaros, da igual que las miréis con vuestra vista es panaaa.
Ah, el vídeo no vale mucho pero es para que quede constancia.




Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Siguiendo con el tema, he podido separar uno de los ácaros de la borra del envés de la hoja y he realizado algunas fotos.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (03-ene-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Para finalizar el tema acabo con tres fotos lo más ampliada que he podido.







Ah ¡ no me atrevo a mirar las sabanas de franela de la cama por lo que se pudiera ver  :Smile: 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (05-ene-2014)

----------

